# RIP Fancy.



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

*;_;* that is reall sad. Sorry about poor Fancy.

R.I.P. Pretty girl


----------



## cher40 (Nov 19, 2010)

Oh my this is sad. It is so heartbreaking how some people treat their faithful animals especially when it comes to the end of their life. Please try and think of all the good times.Remember those days. Hugs to you.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh sweetheart I am so so sorry! That is heartbreaking, and so cruel. Fancy sounds like she was amazing, and no pony or any animal deserves that treatment!

R.I.P Fancy, I hope you're at peacw


----------



## wildhorsesgone (Jan 13, 2011)

*Goodbye Sweet Fancy Pants*

That is a very sad story. I am sorry that your adorable little Fancy Pants died such a brutal death surrounded by heartless people. Unfortunately for many horses that has been the way of their demise and many of them lived horrible lives as well. There are many people out there that see animals only for what amount of money they can make from them. 

It’s people like you that can make a difference for horses in the future. At least Fancy Pants had the opportunity to share her life with someone like you and she was happy for a while. Maybe you can someday rescue horses from unfortunate situations such as Fancy Pant’s was. Who knows maybe you will own a horse sanctuary someday and offer riding lessons to support it all. I’m glad that you loved her but don’t cry for something that you could not control, cry because you are apart and remember all the happy times that she had with you.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Dreadfully Sorry for your loss. but advice here, don't imagine her in the slaughterhouse, it will only make matters worse. Just think of the good times you had with her. Cause those good memories will never go away, as for the bad ones too, so don't think about the bad, please?


----------



## CruceyMoose (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you all for your kind responses. I miss her dearly, and just wish I could have hugged her one last time, gone over one last jump and realized it was my last...

However, I know I need to look at the good times when we jumped high and she left me breathless as she leapt over the jump.

I <3 you forever Fancy. =_]

Goodbye my wonderful pony.


----------

